# Scared of fillers



## ickle (11 April 2007)

My horse is afraid of fillers.  Once he has jumped a filler a couple of times he is fine with it but it is the initial jump that is the hardest.  This is for every filler in the ring not just the first one.  Last year I took him out to a few Riding Club Shows and the first round or two were always the hardest.  This was at every show during the summer.  We must have gone to about 10 overall.  If it was clear round I would stay in the ring for as long as they let me and kept persevering with the jumps.  Eventually we would get over all of them.  But every single jump with a filler was the same.  Refusal every time.  This year I want to do more jumping shows with him.  My first one is next week.  So every day last week I jumped him over a filler.  Before we jumped it I gave him loads of opportunities to look at it by circling round in front of it in walk and trot.  If I did this he would jump it first time no problems.  By Sunday I decided that he should be used to jumping the filler so I trotted him up to it in exactly the same way I have been doing during the week fully expecting him to jump it.  This time though I had deliberately not let him see it by circling round next to it, as you cant do this in a showjumping competition!  He refused it first time.  Second time he jumped it but I let him have a look at it first after the refusal.  When he refuses he just puts the brakes on.  No amount of leg or smacking will keep him going forward.  If he doesnt like the look of it he wont jump it.  In some of the competitions I have been too they have had the same style filler in two different places.  Even though he has jumped it once already elsewhere in the ring he still wont jump over the second one.  It is easy to blame myself here.  I dont think he is going to jump it so he doesnt.  But I am a very determined rider and if you saw the way he refuses at the competitions but then I still manage to get him over the jump then you may not blame me from the outset.  People who have watched me  including Riding Instructors who initially say it must be you but then see what actually happens take it back.  My horse is more than capable of jumping.  Without fillers we regularly jump 3ft6 or bigger at home.  He has no problems with teeth, back and saddle.  I should also add though that he is a big scardy cat and hates hacking out alone.


----------



## catembi (11 April 2007)

My old mare used to be just the same, if it's any consolation.  I stuck at it, going to lots of shows &amp; doing the mini baby classes &amp; she gradually got better.

I think it's sheer repetition so they get used to scarey things, then one day it will fairly rapidly start to click.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (11 April 2007)

There is a possibility that you're expecting him to refuse at the fillers, so he's just obliging!  I remember a kid who insisted her pony didn't like whatever colour poles it was that were on one jump, however when I distracted her (the rider) as she approached the jump the pony popped over it without batting an eyelid...

"what's the square root of 9458?"


----------



## dozzie (11 April 2007)

This sounds just like my old chap. In the end Im afraid I gave up and turned to dressage. I persevered for 4 years! He just didnt have the confidence at shows and yet at home hed jump anything. The trouble is psychologically you begin to expect a stop and that anticipation transmits to the horse. Mine was also a scaredy cat but would hack on his own happily. Once I turned to dressage he was a happy horse as he'd found his niche! 

I would continue to work at it but like yours when he put the brakes on there was nothing you could do. However it does teach you to ride with your seat!! But if he doesnt gain confidence have a think about that other niche for him. You might enjoy it!!!


----------



## ecrozier (11 April 2007)

Mine had a phase like this, we would constantly get eliminated at the first jump there was a filler under.  He also didn't like XC jumps that were solid - he would jump rails etc but if he couldn't see through it, he would refuse.  
What eventually solved it for me was a bit of an attitude change (not saying this is the reason for you though).  Instead of expecting him to stop, I had to convince myself that there was no way he was stopping - he did get a few smacks in this time I must admit  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and I hate hitting my horse, but he needed it, because every instructor I had agreed that he wasn't really scared, he was just being stupid.  He still has the odd stop at a filler but is so much better these days, although initially after getting through the stopping thing, we had a bit of a problem rolling poles because I would throw him at the jumps that I though he might not like!!
ave you tried a different instructor maybe? Always handy to get more than one opinion?


----------



## MagicMelon (11 April 2007)

I would keep perservering at home. Jumping things like a jump with your jacket under it / a rug folded up / plant pots etc. Id keep the jump really small, maybe just 2'3 so you can jump it from a stand still. Id put poles up either side leading into it so he cant run out. So basically Id approach it very straight. When he slammed on the brakes Id keep him straight and make him do it from a stand still. The last thing Id do is turn him away and try again as I always think this teaches such bad manners. Hopefully he'll slowly get the idea that when faced with a jump, he WILL jump it no matter what! 

At shows, I dont know what height your doing but keep them small still so he can do them from a stand still and usually there's less scary fillers in small classes!


----------



## samp (11 April 2007)

I think a lot is psychological you have to be determined your horse is going to jump everytime. If I doubt any jump with my horse suprise, suprise she stops. If she stops she gets told to stand has a gentle tap and then is asked to jump again


----------



## cobwithattitude (11 April 2007)

as some one suggested you could try practising at home with varioua types of fillers/blankets etc but put to the side of a cross pole so he is effectively jumping through the fillers on either side and then gradually get someone to move them together (and put a pole over them to make an upright) so he ends up jumping the filler as a fence? Just an idea - but there is no way you can replicate everything you meet but this may reinforce his trust in you?


----------



## blackcob (11 April 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
There is a possibility that you're expecting him to refuse at the fillers, so he's just obliging!  I remember a kid who insisted her pony didn't like whatever colour poles it was that were on one jump, however when I distracted her (the rider) as she approached the jump the pony popped over it without batting an eyelid...

"what's the square root of 9458?"







[/ QUOTE ]

My mum also used to do this a few years back, she'd start bawling at me coming into the jump and I was so busy listening to her we'd be over before I knew it! A big part of it is psychological, I'd had so many dirty stops with my pony that I'd tense up before a scary jump expecting to go out the front door, and of course she'd then put in an obliging stop.


----------



## ickle (11 April 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies.  There are some real sensible suggestions.  I am going to try thinking about spelling a really difficult word on my way to the jump tomorrow!  

I had already thought about getting someone else to have a go.  There is a lady who teaches who comes on the yard so I may ask her.

I have tried lunging him over.  First time he runs out (and obviously succeeds since he is on the lunge).  But once he has seen it and sussed it on the lunge he jumps it.

He's like this with any type of filled jump - logs and everything.  I do think he is just being stupid - he's not sure if there is anything on the other side so just in case stops.  Maybe he has had a bad experience with fillers before he came to me and this has put him of for life???

I will perservere with it for the summer and see how we get on.  If we don't appear to be improving then I will change our job and we will jump at home for variety and not worry about showjumping at competitions.

I love the horse counting comparison.  I read about this in one of my books - Kelly Marks or Clicker Training or somewhere like that.  I suppose I may be doing something when I know that a) he hasn't had a chance to see it and b) its the first time over it.  

I am also jumping really small fillers - 2ft is the biggest.  When we go to shows - I am also keeping it small - 2ft 3 is the biggest class I will do.

Am pleased to hear other people have had the problem - not pleased for them though because I know how frustrating it is -but because I thought it was just me with this problem.  

I have some lessons booked with BHSI from May onwards so that should help.

Thanks again


----------



## elsielouise (11 April 2007)

Get some TINY ones he can step over and lead him over.

Line up normal sized ones and lead him in and out, round, through. Make a box out of them and gaps he can fit through (parelli style) and lead him in and out on a lunge.

Then use them as wings, bring them in closer etc etc.
do flat worjk in and around them.

Basically pretend he can't jump them as has never seen them and start again. Don't put him at anything he can't step over and don't let him circle away or back off once presented.

Worked with my mare who in 8 weeks has gone from reuswing every fence first time to jumping everything I put her at


----------

